# My Year Old Project Cnc



## davidh (Apr 5, 2016)

so, last year i started putting together a cnc whatever. . ..  i suppose it should be called a router but i could modify the tool end for whatever i wanted to cnc.   i bought the motors and system from Long Motors on eBay, got the parts and the Mach3 to make it all work.  of course all the information and diagrams are in chinglish so its been a challenge, and i have had a bunch of questions about it with different fellows here on the forum..
i have almost all the mechanicals done, i need to mount the limit switches and figure out how to hook them to the breakout board and a emergency stop switch. . .    
the circuit box with all the electronics is also near complete, a couple circuits and connections to do and it hopefully will be ready to shoot the juice to it. . . .  I'm pretty nervous about it, i have no computer experience with the stuff that i need to actually make it do something so I'm certain there will be a lot more questions asked.   anyway, it has grown to a pretty heavy unit, I'm thinking two guys would grunt and groan trying to move it out of its place. . .  so here's a walk around of pix.  hopefully in order.  the wire carriers are fiberglas rods normally used in gardens.  the uprights to hold them are hard maple. ..  lightly stained, the frame itself is 1 x 2 tube, 1/8" wall,  and its pretty dang sturdy. . .  thanks to you guys that have offered mental assistance and here ya are. . . . .  .


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 23, 2016)

ONE of these days i'll make a cnc whatever. just need to figure out what I will do with it. most markets  that I usually deal with are overflowing with cnc parts.


----------

